

Baotou lake: The  massive sludge deposit for tech manufacturers - Phithagoras
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20150402-the-worst-place-on-earth

======
leonroy
This is incredible. It's painfully clear that the negative externalities of
the electronics we manufacture are not being accounted for at all.

I shudder to think what sort of long term environmental impact we shall face
15-20 years hence. Birth abnormalities, damaged water supplies, reduced IQs.

For a start I imagine better environmental practises will have to come into
place - if only for economic reasons. I just hope it won't be too little too
late by that time.

